# Mesa police searching for missing K9 - AZFamily



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.azfamily.com/pets/animalnews/stories/mesa_local_news_042308_missing-k9-apollo.91613354.html&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzeapNgjBo0lY8T04URhcfhV--pEKQ"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=MzpCP_y-DLUJ&imgurl=www.azfamily.com/pets/animalnews/stories/D_IMAGE.118eaf352b3.93.88.fa.d0.91802cf4.jpg width=80 height=64 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>AZFamily</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.azfamily.com/pets/animalnews/stories/mesa_local_news_042308_missing-k9-apollo.91613354.html&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzeWNW6I9XbyEX6bLOWZbuWp1k-i_Q">Mesa police searching for missing <b>K9</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>AZFamily, AZ -</font> <nobr>Apr 23, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>According to the dog's handler, Apollo was last seen at about 2 am in the area of Chandler Heights and Cooper roads in Chandler. The Mesa detective noticed <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

